# Why I don't like Barbours



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been rather startled to find that Barbour waxed jackets appear to enjoy some small measure of popularity over in the States. 

I can't think of many good reasons for wearing a Barbour. I had one myself 30 years ago, so I am speaking from direct personal experience here, not irrational prejudice.

1. They're unpleasantly oily - I know, that's to keep the rain out, but it feels clammy and the oiliness transfers onto whatever else you happen to be wearing.
2. Notwithstanding being impregnated with said oil, they don't actually keep the weather out. Eventually the oil hardens, then cracks. By this stage, their wearer takes on a medieval appearance.
3. Eventually they shrink. I still have mine, and no way does it fit me.
4. They aren't warm.
5. Wearing them in town used to be thought the lowest form of social climbing. I don't actually see people wearing them in town nowadays.
6. In the countryside, people no longer wear them either, they just wear the indistinguishable cheap copies that are sold at a fifth the price at country fairs and so on, so any residual cachet the brand might once have had is minimal.

The only good thing I can say about them is that if you're wearing one, and you fall into a ditch or river, it fills up with air and keeps you afloat.


----------



## Delmarco (Jun 1, 2008)

Centaur said:


> I've been rather startled to find that Barbour waxed jackets appear to enjoy some small measure of popularity over in the States.
> 
> I can't think of many good reasons for wearing a Barbour. I had one myself 30 years ago, so I am speaking from direct personal experience here, not irrational prejudice.
> 
> The only good thing I can say about them is that if you're wearing one, and you fall into a ditch or river, it fills up with air and keeps you afloat.


Wow. You must really hate them to have started an entire disccusion thread about it. I love Barbour Jackets and will comment on what you said here. My response is based on the assumption that you are arguing your case based on your ownership of 1 Barbour Wax Jacket that you bought 30 years ago (circa 1980s).

1. They're unpleasantly oily - I know, that's to keep the rain out, but it feels clammy and the oiliness transfers onto whatever else you happen to be wearing.
*Seems like you don't like oil! And oil that has been sitting on a jacket for 30 years in your house is not going to be pretty.*
2. Notwithstanding being impregnated with said oil, they don't actually keep the weather out. Eventually the oil hardens, then cracks. By this stage, their wearer takes on a medieval appearance.
*After 30 years I think this has more to do with physics of aging and weathering than barbour. *
3. Eventually they shrink. I still have mine, and no way does it fit me.
*After 30 years I think this has to do more with your growth than the jacket shrinking.* 
4. They aren't warm.

*They don't claim to be warm, hence why Barbour Wax Jackets come with various zip in liners and quilts. I dont understand where the myth came from that Barbour Wax Jackets on their own are warm. The quilts and liners are warm hence why you zip them in.*

5. Wearing them in town used to be thought the lowest form of social climbing. I don't actually see people wearing them in town nowadays.

*Well...your true colors come out here. 30 years ago due to a different social structure, economy and tighter cultural conservative-ness, and more restrictive racial and social circles not everyone could afford a Barbour Jacket, nor could everyone buy one. Nowadays you see homeless people in NYC Subways wearing tattered Barbour Jackets that were tossed out by a wealthy person or donated. You can also buy used Barbour Jackets off eBay or garage sales in the UK for as little as $10. Wearing the jacket say less about your wallet today than it did 30 years ago. Also Barbour wax jackets are way off the modern fashion trend spectrum chart, hence you won't see many younger people under 50 yrs old wearing them. The only young people you see wearing Barbour jackets, like me, are wearing them because our parents wore them or bought these jackets for us when we were children. So unless Lady Gaga, Beyonce or P Diddy steps out on stage wearing a Barbour Border jacket you won't see flocks of young people rushing into Orvis to pick up a $400 Bedale.*

6. In the countryside, people no longer wear them either, they just wear the indistinguishable cheap copies that are sold at a fifth the price at country fairs and so on, so any residual cachet the brand might once have had is minimal.

*Again the countryside in 2010 is very different than the countryside in 1960, or 1970. Wealthy people aren't farmers anymore. People that still live and work in the rural countryside aren't your Bill Gates or Oprah. the economy has shifted to the urban center now and this is where the wealthy live, eat, socialize and splurge. Naturally you still have a few old upper crust with active social lives around their country estates. But unless you know them or have an invitation you will NEVER see them. The people you do see in the modern countryside are poor farmers or migrant workers.*

*That is all I have to say about that for now. You should go out and buy a Barbour Jacket made within my lifetime (I am 28 yrs old). Lots has changed since 1983. *


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

Since my opinion is critical to the progression of the AAAC fora:

I really like Barbours!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

My Beaufort--with lining--serves me well for cold, wet fall and spring days. It stays nicely dry inside, blocks the wind and hasn't leaked any oil. I put it up by April and take it out mid-October. I have coats better suited to dry days and my Canada Goose comes out around Christmas and stays available into March--but for walking dogs or hiking the hills the Barbour does just fine.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

There's no question that Barbours work - they were the state of the art for rough outdoor wear in the 19th century. I had one in the early 60's in my dirt bike enduro competition days, and it was fine for bashing through the underbrush and slogging through the swamp on an underpowered motorcycle. But it grew mold and stunk and we threw it out. Now that we have Cordura and Gore-Tex, the days of waxed cotton canvas are over. Here's an example of one of thousands of alternatives: for those who need something for crashing through hedges and thorns on horse or motorcycle. I'd say Barbours, like button-fly pants and kerosene lamps, are only for extreme Luddites or a masochists.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I love my barbour for a lot of reasons:
- It's a great weight, just in between spring and winter outerwear.
- I prefer not to wear synthetic materials when I'm not playing sports. Cotton just looks better. Barbours in particular look great as the get broken in. I love the uneven way the color fades. Olive also goes with everything.
- Exact sizing means it's the best-fitting casual coat I own.
- Big pockets are often enough to make me forgo taking a messenger bag or backpack when I'm going to be on the go for a long period of time.

I realize that synthetics are better performing, and that's why I wear them for real sport (skiing, running, or sailing). The Barbour looks better for less-intense situations when I'm wearing street clothes. It's great for walking the dog on a rainy day or coaching a soccer game.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

*1. They're unpleasantly oily - I know, that's to keep the rain out, but it feels clammy and the oiliness transfers onto whatever else you happen to be wearing.*

There is no oiliness on the inside of a Barbour. As the Barbour is an outside/outdoor garment, would you be wearing anything on top of it? Unlikely

*2. Notwithstanding being impregnated with said oil, they don't actually keep the weather out. Eventually the oil hardens, then cracks. By this stage, their wearer takes on a medieval appearance.*

You're supposed to reproof it every now and again.

*3. Eventually they shrink. I still have mine, and no way does it fit me.*

You've put on weight. Try eating less McDonald's, may be go to the gym.

*4. They aren't warm.*

This is what removable liners are for. Barbours cater for this extremely well.

*5. Wearing them in town used to be thought the lowest form of social climbing. I don't actually see people wearing them in town nowadays.*

Perhaps its a good reason to be wearing a Barbour in town now. Because no one else is doing so.

*6. In the countryside, people no longer wear them either, they just wear the indistinguishable cheap copies that are sold at a fifth the price at country fairs and so on, so any residual cachet the brand might once have had is minimal.*

I can still tell a genuine Barbour from the cheap things bought from farmer's stores etc.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> *1. They're unpleasantly oily - I know, that's to keep the rain out, but it feels clammy and the oiliness transfers onto whatever else you happen to be wearing.*
> 
> There is no oiliness on the inside of a Barbour. As the Barbour is an outside/outdoor garment, would you be wearing anything on top of it? Unlikely
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike!! - I don't think we have ever met, because if we had you would know my opinion of McDonald's and fast-food hamburger junk in general. Also, I go to the gym twice each week, and ride a horse every Saturday, for your information. OK, maybe I have put on a _little_ bit of weight in 30 years, but my Barbour has still most definitely shrunk. And the awful waterproofing oil is still seeping _inwards_ from my Barbour, like some leaking oilwell spewing out its filthy muck (no, I haven't been dressing in reverse order, either).

Thanks also to the other respondents, some of whom obviously enjoy their Barbours, and I take my hat off to you in that case. But as one post sagely put it, these perverse and truly retrogressive 19th century garments are suitable only for extreme Luddites and masochists.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear you have not been happy with your Barbour but, over a period of 30 years time, while much has remained the same regarding production of our beloved Barbours, much has also remained the same. I am on my second Barbour jacket system and have passed my first on to my son-in-law after I had enjoyed it for 15 years or so. I will acknowledge that my old jacket did have a bit of a nose to it (when new and for a few months, it seemed, after each re-waxing) and it also saw considerable field use. Some of the finish on the old jacket arguably, might have rubbed off on the seats of my old pick-up. And, largely at the insistence of my wife, the jacket was hung in a utility closet, well away from our finer, more refined outerwear and, alas, actually not far from the garage! However, the jacket kept me dry and comfortable under some pretty wet, extreme conditions and endured all hardship, surprisingly well.

My second Barbour coat system (jacket, liner, and hood), cane new to me with no odor, it does not seem prone to rub off on anything and it is fast proving to be just as reliable as my first jacket. Both jackets came into my closets, destined to be almost constant companions, whilst out of doors during inclement weather and indeed, seem to me as old friends! Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder!


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Centaur said:


> But as one post sagely put it, these perverse and truly retrogressive 19th century garments are suitable only for extreme Luddites and masochists.


No, they're suitable for moderate Luddites too, like myself. :icon_smile: Extreme Luddites probably don't use a computer to follow AAAC or SF.

I've had enough nylon, Gore-Tex (tm), Bisphenol A, and pleather in my life.

Cotton, wool, and linen are harder to master - there is a right time for each - but I find them to be more rewarding in the end.

I do own a Barbour Border jacket, and it is great for blustery days and stomps through the forest. Lots of useful pockets, too. However, if you're working hard, it can get steamy due to its poor breathability. And it heats up rapidly in the sun. Most of the time, I reach for a different jacket.

- Mike


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I love this thread. It would suit me fine if Barbours receded in popularity again, and I could go back to having mine be somewhat unusual. They have become, if not ubiquitous, at least noticeably popular in my neck of the woods the last 3 winters. 

(FWIW, if you want it to be warmer, and don't have a removable liner, try throwing a vest/waistcoat on underneath. I've found a polarfleece vest and Barbour combination to be plenty warm for 25° days with snow on the ground.)


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

It takes a well developed sense of style to wear a Barbour. Hard to explain what it is, but some people just can't pull it off. And Delmarco appears to be a prime explain of someone who was born to wear one. Don't own one myself, I have a Filson, which I will say is the last thing I reach for when its raining or when its cold.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Charles Saturn said:


> It takes a well developed sense of style to wear a Barbour. Hard to explain what it is, but some people just can't pull it off. And Delmarco appears to be a prime explain of someone who was born to wear one. Don't own one myself, I have a Filson, which I will say is the last thing I reach for when its raining or when its cold.


I expect you're right. I have to say, I have yet to see anyone wearing one who doesn't look, to some extent, like a walking scarecrow, or perhaps a refugee from some strange rural holocaust. Obviously some people can carry off that look better than others.

Don't get me wrong - I have nothing against people who like wearing Barbours. If they like looking like that, that's OK, it's a free world. I just detest the coat.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

I, too, fail to see the attraction of Barbour jackets for so many; but my reason for disliking them is a practical one. Unless one wears overtrousers, run-off of rain from any short waterproof jacket results in one's trousers becoming twice as wet.
At some time in the 1980s in Britain, the Barbour jacket displaced the traditional riding-mac, which, in my opinion, was both smarter and more practical.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I have one of the traditional riding macs you mention - it's far better than the Barbour, but not without its own failings, chiefly an inability to breathe, and some horses are spooked by the flapping coat tails.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> I'd say Barbours, like button-fly pants and kerosene lamps, are only for extreme Luddites or a masochists.


I kinda' agree with that. I own four, but their appeal is that they are "old school," require maintenace, and are a bit outdated. For upland shooting, I find them to be absolute crap - most uncomfortable day of shooting I ever spent was while wearing a Moorland in November in Iowa and forming a mini-sauna on the inside of the non-breathing monstrosity. I only wear modern/technical fabrics for hunting, now. On the other hand I like them for drizzling weather and light outdoor/town activities. They seem to be a bit too popular right now and I may end up favoring my Filson tin cloth until the Barbour trend abates.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I think I'll just not like them with you, and stick my PRL outerwear.


----------



## Delmarco (Jun 1, 2008)

Centaur said:


> Thanks Mike!! - I don't think we have ever met, because if we had you would know my opinion of McDonald's and fast-food hamburger junk in general. Also, I go to the gym twice each week, and ride a horse every Saturday, for your information. OK, maybe I have put on a _little_ bit of weight in 30 years, but my Barbour has still most definitely shrunk. And the awful waterproofing oil is still seeping _inwards_ from my Barbour, like some leaking oilwell spewing out its filthy muck (no, I haven't been dressing in reverse order, either).
> 
> Thanks also to the other respondents, some of whom obviously enjoy their Barbours, and I take my hat off to you in that case. But as one post sagely put it, these perverse and truly retrogressive 19th century garments are suitable only for extreme Luddites and masochists.


 I'm not a Luddite or Masochist but if I told you I hate BMWs because I bought a BMW 320i back in 1977 that is currently leaking oil in my garage and the tires are all flat and they are weeds and a small plant growing inside the engine, and the leather seats and plastic dash are all cracking you would think me to be crazy. Like I suggested you seem like a well off and active individual so why don't you buy a 2010 Barbour Bedale Jacket (keep the sales receipt mind you) wear it for a week or so and I guarantee that you will not return it to the shop but you will return here and rescind every statement you've made against Barbour. Like I said If I based BMW's quality on an old 1977 320i that has been sitting in my moldy garage for 30 odd years then I might changed my mind as soon as I went out and bought or drove a 2010 BMW 335i.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Delmarco said:


> Like I said If I based BMW's quality on an old 1977 320i that has been sitting in my moldy garage for 30 odd years then I might changed my mind as soon as I went out and bought or drove a 2010 BMW 335i.


If both cars were brand new, I'd take the 1977 320i.

I used to think Barbour jackets were the greatest thing ever and I wore the two I had every day for years. Then I realized a tweed overcoat was a hundred times more useful and better looking in winter, and a trenchcoat the same in spring and fall. Unless you spend lots of time outside in rain, then Barbours are an expensive affectation. I will never buy another.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

I own two Barbour jackets. Just had them re-conditioned by a firm in New Hampshire. I think they're very versatile, though not for wear in the City - but then again nor is a rubber riding mac. 
I also recommend the BMW 335i!


----------



## FrancisUrquhart (Jan 3, 2006)

I've got an old Bedale that I wear around the barn for the pockets and the way its patchy look makes horse slobber relatively invisible. I did make the mistake of buying one that was shorter for the express purpose of being in the saddle, not realizing how poorly they ventilate and hence leave you sopping with sweat on a good hack. They are from a different era and most horse people wear fleece these days anyway. 

What is nice about Barbours is that they blend in with the landscape, which is the point. In the country, it's not about being seen, and to me anything other than earth tones looks like garbage strewn about the paddocks. In town I wear it to walk the dog through ravines in the morning, but never in public. Nature is beautiful enough and it is disrespectful to it to wear garish clothing in the country. 

Wearing a Barbour in the city is like wearing a tuxedo to the office. Of course fashion people don't get this since the whole essence of city fashion is about dressing up like you do something instead of actually doing it. I love my Barbour and I will always wear it, but only when I am somewhere one is not meant to be seen.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't dislike Barbours, but I learned from one try that they are not suitable for the real wilderness. A very fair offer from a member here allowed me to try a nearly-new Beaufort, and I saw immediately that it was not a practical shell for the Rocky Mountains above timberline, where packable GoreTex with many secure pockets is the gold standard. I had no expectations, so was not disappointed, just informed. To salvage a mid-weight cotton jacket from the experience, I used the services of a trusted dry cleaner to "de-glaze" the Beaufort by removing all of the wax. If it ever arrives, I will be interested to try another Barbour, made of modern, breathable fabric that I bought on line.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

The truth hurts sometimes. After all the posts of Barbour this and that, I stepped into one of their stores on Newbury Street in Boston. The outerwear, was functionally, hopelessly obsolete by the early 60's at the latest. Oily, gunko stuff Barbour stuff is. Why wear it in this day and age? Their non-oily stuff was nice, but over priced for what is is.

In my mind, the active outdoor look, does bear some responsibility to functionality unless acting in a play or similar endeavor. I don't act when I dress. So much for the Barbour. My wallet likes my decision.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Centaur said:


> I've been rather startled to find that Barbour waxed jackets appear to enjoy some small measure of popularity over in the States.
> 
> I can't think of many good reasons for wearing a Barbour. I had one myself 30 years ago, so I am speaking from direct personal experience here, not irrational prejudice.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention how ugly they are.
Not really seen much in town nowadays as you note. The green welly brigade have moved on to something else.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

There we are - the Barbour's olde-worlde heritage status, retro-technology and ability to disguise horse slobber are clearly still attractive to some die-hard, last-ditch supporters, but on balance they seem to be outnumbered.


----------



## KayJay85 (Jul 6, 2009)

Some interesting discussion above given the huge popularity of Barbours recently.
I was considering the Intl jacket (or some version of it, there seem to be like 6) but have not pulled the trigger because:
- concerns around the wax spoiling other clothes
- poor fit: the jackets seem to have no shape unless one cinches the belt very tightly

However, what alternatives would one recommend as a "rugged" looking jacket for rainy days in Londontown? I already have an acquscutum trench which is great but sometime a bit more formal than the look i am working towards. 

Ideas?


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

KayJay85 said:


> ... what alternatives would one recommend as a "rugged" looking jacket for rainy days in Londontown? I already have an acquscutum trench which is great but sometime a bit more formal than the look i am working towards.
> 
> Ideas?


There are various similar Barbour-type jackets which however are not oily - some are basically a sort of canvas. Probably not quite as waterproof, and equally shapeless, but at least they are not cursed with the Barbour stink and oiliness. The more synthetic types rustle, which is no good at all in the countryside. In town, however, I think any sort of raincoat looks better, and the lower part of one's body has some protection too.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

They're pretty much perfect for day to day wear in the lower mainland / pacific northwest, 7 months a year. It's always between 8 to 13 degrees Celsius, and if it's not raining at present it's foggy and about to rain, though rarely more than 2mm at a time. I wouldn't wear it for any sort of vigorous activity, but Goretex would be overkill for those conditions. If it's calling for 40mm I'll wear a trench.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Modern is better*

A Barbour "waterproof and breathable" Beauchamp Travel Jacket arrived today from England after a mere five weeks in transit. Made in Bulgaria of polyester, polyurethane, polyamide and cotton. The cotton seems to be in the collar, where it can retain water and keep the neck cold and wet. A nice waterproof hood could roll up inside a waterproof collar and not do that, but there is neither. There are two zippered inside pockets and two patch outside pockets with snaps, like those on the Beaufort. No poacher's pocket. Fabric tabs have two positions to tighten with snaps at the cuffs. Neither works for me, so that is an issue for the tailor. There is only one bad seam - on one of the pockets. The outside feels soft, like a microfiber. In a khaki color, the jacket is a smooth and finished product, definitely more suited to town than the outdoors.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Side note: Barbour makes some of the best wool sweaters I've ever had - they had some nice "commando style" slim-fit sweaters 2 years ago, and some wonderful bulky "fisherman" sweaters last year. The selection changes each year, so by the time I want to order more, they're sold out...

- Mike


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I had one but sold it.

Thru experience I found that a water-repellent cotton barn jacket worn over a fleece vest made a more comfortable and pratical setup than a Barbour w/ a zip-in lining.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Plenty of opinions already, but I'm curious if anyone else has experienced the oil or wax coming through the jacket? I can't imagine this happens at all, especially if the jacket is cared for properly.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Plenty of opinions already, but I'm curious if anyone else has experienced the oil or wax coming through the jacket?


Not me, and I've re-applied the wax dressing by hand a couple of times.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> something something barbour something.. like button-fly pants and kerosene lamps, are only for extreme Luddites or a masochists.


Button fly jeans are the only kind worth wearing, heathen. Button fly pants are for those who are NOT masochists and very much want to avoid pain, thank you very much.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Got a Border last fall, and like it a lot due to: "thornproofness", no qualms about what it brushes against; the "aroma" of the waxed cotton (wierd? sue me!); the length, color and appearance; the pocketing, inside and out; the warmth, plenty for my part of the world, and I have room to layer; the substantial and attractive double pull zipper, and; mainly the fact that it was more than 50% off at the Orvis travelling sale_. Great _coat for $180, lousy value for $400.

PS Have to admit it's only about a five month coat here in Charlotte, but then even the lightest GoreTex model is going to be a sauna in the summer.


----------



## RiceGradTrad (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree with CuffDaddy; a bit too ubiquitous, especially here in the Mid Atlantic. I prefer the Filson Foul Weather Coat:


and US made in Seattle to boot.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> I kinda' agree with that. I own four, but their appeal is that they are "old school," require maintenace, and are a bit outdated. For upland shooting, I find them to be absolute crap - most uncomfortable day of shooting I ever spent was while wearing a Moorland in November in Iowa and forming a mini-sauna on the inside of the non-breathing monstrosity. I only wear modern/technical fabrics for hunting, now. On the other hand I like them for drizzling weather and light outdoor/town activities. They seem to be a bit too popular right now and I may end up favoring my Filson tin cloth until the Barbour trend abates.


True, true. I love my Filson, but for shooting/hunting it only comes out with the Red Label if the weather is just right.


----------



## Stefan77 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love my Beaufort, had it for ten years. Send it to Barbour every year for waxing and the odd repair. What a wonderful piece of clothing.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Stefan77 said:


> Send it to Barbour every year for waxing and the odd repair.


May I ask why? In my experience a Barbour with average wear only needs rewaxing once every 3 or 4 years. Of course, if you're using it for heavy rough-weather wear on a regular basis then I understand your Barbour's annual pilgrimage back to the mother ship  But why don't you wax it and do the small repairs yourself? For me that's all part of the joy of owning a Barbour.

The other thing of course is that unless you own a very expensive/exclusive Barbour that you really want to look after, money no object, then after about 3 or 4 trips to Barbour you've exceeded the value of the jacket (unless you got one for nothing or very cheap in which case the repair cost is worth it) and you'd have been better off buying a new one..BUT that really isn't an option nowadays since they stopped making the old ones, thus inparting an added sense of status to the remaining old ones. I think really old Barbours look ownderful. The older & tattier they look the better in my opinion.

Footnote: I'm my opinion people who think that non-breathing Barbours are still a viable option for heavy foul weather and hunting are fooling themselves. In heavy rain my Bedale has ALWAYS let water in at the shoulders after a good half hour's downpour, especially when cycling, and you end up like a steamed cod in the warm, humid, wet conditions. Barbours are no match for the modern breathable materials used for rainwear.

Newspaper article from 2007: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/features/3633876/The-demon-Barbour-of-Bond-Street.html

I especially liked this: >_...But what the new stars of today have not recognised is that for a countryman's Barbour to be cool, it must be old. Some years ago, for example, The Daily Telegraph diary impertinently suggested that the Barbour belonging to the former Chancellor of the Exchequer Kenneth Clarke was "knackered"._
_The backlash was immediate. ''Barbours, like decent port, mature with age," ''Like an old soldier, a Barbour never dies, it only fades away." It is for these sentimental reasons that a Barbour is forever._ <

And to assuage the worries of those here who fear that Barbours have become and may remain trendy, this: > _The Barbour is unlikely to be the "in thing" for longer than a season or two, for the simple reason that a bastion of the Establishment, Sir Trevor MacDonald, had taken to wearing a brand new wax jacket in his TV series, Britain's Favourite View. That, I fear, puts it squarely back into the middle-aged gentleman's wardrobe....<_


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

. Barbours are no match for the modern breathable materials used for rainwear.

True. Older style, waxed or oiled Barbours are no match for even modern "waterproof and breathable" Barbours in the rain. I have one of each and found some rain recently to try the new one. It isn't GoreTex, but it is a much more practical garment than the older version. For me, nostalgia isn't worth being wet or smelly or burdened with more weight than needed.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is the first I've heard of a Barbour leaching oil INTO the garment. My Beaufort is from 1988 and it's just starting to break in. I've never had the oil come in through the lining, even after many reproofings. 

As for it's practicality as outerwear, it depends on the wearer's lifestyle and preferences. Personally, it's my favorite coat (and I have A LOT of coats). I wear it to work three seasons out of the year on days when it's clear or drizzling, and vary the number of layers worn under it depending on temperature. It also shines when I go fishing (weekly) and when walking/training my two Weimaraners (daily). It's also proven itself on cool days when hunting on a game farm.

However, I don't fool myself into thinking it's perfect for every type of weather or situation. Heavy rain calls for a trench coat. If it's VERY cold out, I'll wear a wool Mackinaw or pea coat. If I'm busting brush with my dogs from early morning to afternoon, I'll wear something purpose built from Cabela's (with hunter orange). 

As for the social connotations of wearing a Barbour, I'm 29 and I've only ever seen two people of any age wearing Barbours in real life (both in NYC), let alone someone in my age group, so it holds very little significance for me in that regard. Though, I do find myself pointing it out to my wife when I see people on TV wearing one just so she sees that I'm not the only one out there wearing a fashion-backward coat that smells like musty towels.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

godan said:


> . For me, nostalgia isn't worth being wet or smelly or burdened with more weight than needed.


In total agreement with that.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> I've never had the oil come in through the lining, even after many reproofings.


No I don't understand this worry either, that's never happened to me. Neither have I ever had wax coming off my Barbours and staining other clothes, material or furniture.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

They aren't my style so I don't own one; however, I don't hate or detest them. Not including the number of times I've seen Jack McCoy wearing one on _Law and Order_, I can probably count on my fingers the number of times that I've actually seen someone wearing one.

Cruiser


----------

